
We Fixed an Issue with Our Primary Forecast's Calculation of Candidate Strength - rectang
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/we-fixed-a-mistake-in-how-our-primary-forecast-was-calculating-candidates-demographic-strengths/
======
rectang
This sort of forthrightness is why I choose to consume certain types of news
from fivethirtyeight above the alternatives.

